# Young Breeding



## HumbleAcresMomma (Feb 18, 2021)

Good Morning Everyone! I have a young doe who is a silver fox/Californian cross who is displaying major breeding desire. I checked her genitals this am and her vulva is red and very swollen. She was Born Nov 2, 2020 so she is still on the young side.... around 15/16 weeks. All of the breeders I have started with have been older so I have yet to breed with younger rabbits beside my dwarfs (However, I am still awaiting those litters to know of success rate). What would others recommend doing in this situation? Should it be determined individual rabbit to rabbit? Weight and size determination? or Age determination? Look forward to hearing what others advise!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 19, 2021)

@Bunnylady 

I know nothing about rabbits...


----------



## HumbleAcresMomma (Feb 20, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> @Bunnylady
> 
> I know nothing about rabbits...


I'm still learning. LOL I have been working on growing a meat rabbitry since October and have decent luck. I ended up deciding to breed her with a small mini rex buck. Trial and error sometimes in homesteading. Right?


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome from Alaska, i too am building a small Rabbitry housing 1/2 dozen or so, Champagne dArgents.
i found a guy, not a forum but a wealth of information on a site called “rise and shine Rabbitry”.

might check him out, it seems like good info and there’s plenty of it.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 20, 2021)

Is she near her adult weight? I wouldn't breed her if she's still got much growing to do. You want her physically and mentally ready before breeding. 

 And are you sure of the cross, many small breeds are ready that early .


----------



## HornyToadAcres (Feb 24, 2021)

I just started to raise TAMUK rabbits. They are meant to be bred early and, from info from established breeders, actually do better bred early. Yours is a different breed but i would have tried it as you did. Please do post the outcome!


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 21, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> Welcome from Alaska, i too am building a small Rabbitry housing 1/2 dozen or so, Champagne dArgents.
> i found a guy, not a forum but a wealth of information on a site called “rise and shine Rabbitry”.
> 
> might check him out, it seems like good info and there’s plenty of it.


Pretty sure that's a woman!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 21, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Pretty sure that's a woman!











						Episode-875- Rick Worden of Rise and Shine Rabbitry  – The Survival Podcast
					

Rick Worden of Rise and Shine Rabbitry on raising rabbits and other small livestock for the homestead. Including housing, feeding, breeding and fur tanning.



					www.thesurvivalpodcast.com
				



Never heard of a woman named Rick.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 21, 2021)

Ha you are right! I was thinking of the site homestead rabbits. Got my rabbit info sites mixed up! Both great sites lots of info! And rick has been on several good podcasts!


----------

